# Komische Abbuchung bei Prepaid



## Gwen64 (5 Mai 2018)

ich habe jetzt gerade erst gemerkt, dass schon seit etwa vier Wochen jede Woche 4,99 € von meinem Guthaben einfach so abgezogen werden. Habe keine Ahnung was das sein kann und ich bekomme ja auch keine Rechnung wo ich sehen könnte was das sein soll.
Wie kann ich den raus finden werde abgebucht und gegebenenfalls widersprechen?
Eine Schoß auf Erstattung habe ich sowieso nicht, oder?


----------



## Heiko (6 Mai 2018)

Vermutlich hast Du ein Abo mit wöchentlicher Abrechnung abgeschlossen.
Du solltest bei Deinem Provider mal anfragen, wer das Geld bekommt.


----------



## hFranz (31 Mai 2018)

Das geht aber nur über Rechtsanwalt


----------



## Heiko (1 Juni 2018)

hFranz schrieb:


> Das geht aber nur über Rechtsanwalt


Weil?


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juni 2018)

Heiko schrieb:


> Weil?


er einer ist und Geld verdienen möchte`?


----------



## Heiko (1 Juni 2018)

BenTigger schrieb:


> er einer ist und Geld verdienen möchte`?


Wäre ja auch nicht per se verwerflich


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juni 2018)

Heiko schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch nicht per se verwerflich


Sofern es erkennbar angeboten und zugestimmt wurde ist es sicher  richtig aber in vielen Fällen wird es ohne Wissen und Zustimmung  "untergejubelt".


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> …. vielen Fällen wird es ohne Wissen und Zustimmung  "untergejubelt".


 Das ist aber sehr rückläufig. Es gibt kaum noch Beschwerden dazu, da anscheinend insbesondere die Telefonunternehmen da nicht mehr immer mitspielen.

Angefangen hat wohl die Telekom/T-Mobile. Die hat irgendwann rigoros auf begründete Beschwerden reagiert, den Kunden bei Einwendungen die abgebuchten Beträge erstattet und die Beute an die Schurken-Anbieter zurück gehalten bzw. nicht ausgecasht. Wegen ein paar wenigen, einzunehmenden Buchungen lohnt sich der Aufwand für die halunkienischen Drittanbieter mE nicht.

Wenn es aber doch zu nicht nachzuvollziehenden Buchungen kommt, reicht es aktuell nicht, wenn Beschwerdeführer sich einfach nur ahnungslos geben. Schon klar, dass es zu Buchungen kommt, deren Grund einfach nur weitergeklickt wurde oder schlimmer noch, wenn der Beschwerdeführer z. B. Papa heißt und der Filius das Smartphone ohne erforderlicher Kontrolle durch Papa nutzt.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juni 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr rückläufig. Es gibt kaum noch Beschwerden dazu, da anscheinend insbesondere die Telefonunternehmen da nicht mehr immer mitspielen.


Ist sicher richtig. Die Zeiten in denen hier hunderttausende Aufrufe der entsprechenden Threads
verzeichet wurden, sind ( erfreulicherweise ) vorbei unter anderem da die Oberaboabzocker mit
ziemlich drastischen Strafen belegt wurden.
Die Abzocker bedienen  sich jetzt anderer wechselnder  Methoden, die nicht so eindeutig
"klassifiziert" werden können.


----------



## Ali_klasi (2 Dezember 2018)

Heisst das nun man kann Bedenkenlos Abos abschliessen


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2018)

Ali_klasi schrieb:


> Heisst das nun man kann Bedenkenlos Abos abschliessen


Nein.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Dezember 2018)

Ali_klasi schrieb:


> Heisst das nun man kann Bedenkenlos Abos abschliessen


Wenn die Mafiosi aus dem Verkehr gezogen wurden, heißt das nicht, dass es keine  Taschendiebe mehr gibt.


----------

